# Where should I advertise?



## SwampMan (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello there!
I recently made some designs on Spreadshirt, and I was wondering where should I advertise them.
I am new to this, and if you could help me it would be awesome!


----------



## Minnesotashores (Mar 1, 2015)

What are the designs? Where do you live? Are your designs specific to a genre of music, movies or sports of any kind? Would like some more info


----------



## SwampMan (Feb 6, 2015)

Minnesotashores said:


> What are the designs? Where do you live? Are your designs specific to a genre of music, movies or sports of any kind? Would like some more info


This is the link to the store Swamp Man's Shop .
As you can tell, there are different designs, and they are not about a specific topic. From ironic jokes to some illustrations.
I live in Romania.


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

Social media is one of the biggest places to start. You could also list on free ad sites like craigslist. Posting in forums that are specific to your niche is also a great way. You could outsource some small advertising methods on sites such as fiverr. Pay someone 5 bucks to print and hang up flyers in their city or make a short video that you can upload on youtube. Word of mouth always works too. 

Hope this help.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

I always wondered how do you know if they put the fliers up? lol Ive used fiverr for a couple things and they were great but whens its something I can't see you actually did I guess I get a little nervous. Guess its just a $5 experiment.


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

Most of them will show you proof of 3 or 4 postings. If they are going to go through the trouble of printing 3 or 4 flyers hanging them up and sending pics of each one then i've already got my 5 dollars worth lol honestly though, you really don't know for sure on a task like that. but they do have a lot of different unique advertising things as well


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

SwampMan said:


> Hello there!
> I recently made some designs on Spreadshirt, and I was wondering where should I advertise them.
> I am new to this, and if you could help me it would be awesome!



Social media is the best and important way for business growth & promotion. We can generate leads by using platforms Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest etc.


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

Everyone will throw social media at you. But there's no substitute for going round doing legwork, visit fashion shows or go to local markets. Not many people think about them because they're hard work and not the edgy 2017 way. But they work.

Play the numbers game


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, as per my openion you should leverage the social media, what i am recommend every one to take the advatage, there are many ways to promote your business, you have any online business, research the market that how the competitor promote their business, you should be aware of market and marketing for your business, knowledge of seo and social media will take you market and you will come to know for the same. You must leverage the social media platform to promote your products and services by piece of content and offer something, blog and many more. you will get the huge audience and there are many advance targeting option that you can levarage.

Hope this will helps you!

All the best!


----------



## SamairaBose (Aug 31, 2017)

Of course for promoting your website or brand. & I think the best way to promote is social media marketing.


----------



## CGibson92 (Sep 7, 2017)

For promoting your site, I'd start with SEO to make sure your site is being found. Then for a quick plan, then create a social media plan that includes Facebook, Instagram, Pinterest, and Twitter. After those are set with at least a couple posts a week I would start posting to forums like Reddit and additional sites that are quick, like StumbleUpon. 

For the long game, look at other companies or organizations in your area who might be interested in your designs and attend meetings and events. For example, look on Meetups and join small business groups or tech groups and let them know your business exists.


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

Looking at your designs, they are all very different between them. I would recommend you to promote each one of them separately. If you are going to advertise on, let's say Facebook Ads, you should segment your audience to only, for instance, Diablo 3 fans, and promote only your Diablo 3 designs. This way you will be able to create an ad that says "Get your Diablo 3 T-shirts Today" which is very straightforward. Here is a no-brainer guide on Facebook Advertising for t-shirts to get you started. Let me know if this makes sense.


----------



## Yahmed2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Promote your site through Google adwords but set facebook trackers on your site. 
Then retarget your the people who visited your site on facebook to keep bringing them back.


----------



## EricAtRandom (Apr 2, 2014)

Just popping in here to keep tabs on the conversation. But since I don't like to just tag along without contributing, I'll say that I've seen much better traffic from Facebook promotions than from Google AdWords. Now, it's entirely possible that I'm not understanding Google AdWords fully, because I seemed unable to really pare it down to the search terms I wanted. Is that because I was using AdWords Express (per Google's suggestion)? Is AdWords (not express) really that complex or hard to configure?


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, 



It will take time but not impossible to market your services, first you need to setup your business location, Start putting your business ads in local newspapers, email your friends about your services and product, if you are aware of social media channels then take leverage of social platform to promote your products and services by piece of content and offer something, blog and many more.

Connect everyone and make them aware as much as possible. 

Hope this will helps you!

Thanks!


----------



## winard12 (Feb 21, 2018)

Before you sell your design, better you join the designer forum first, such as https://www.deviantart.com/.
And then, make your profile awesome and let them know your designs.
next step, you could try advertise your design via your personal blog and social media. 

best luck for you!


----------

